
One Million Stars - sdenton4
http://osr.org/oms/
======
dalke
How can there be parallax shifts in the "home" position as I rotate the sky?

And then I realized that this is a promotional tool for the Online Star
Registry, one of several novel sites which will "name" a star for you in
exchange for money.

It is not meant for scientific or educational purposes, so realism need not be
foremost.

~~~
dalke
Er, "novelty" not "novel".

